# Gelding Critique- Guess Age and Breeds



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

One more!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

cannot see pics


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

i believe I fixed them. Sorry!


----------



## horsemom2be (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm no expert by any means but I like his front end a lot! His neck might be a little short. I'd guess he is a welsh arab cross maybe? I could be totally wrong ! 10 years old??


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

He is adorable, but I think he is closer to 15- 20 years. Looks great if he is that age


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My first impression was Morgan, but I'm now wondering if he isn't something like a Missouri Fox Trotter. I don't know why I say that, because they come in all shapes and sizes, but he just looks a lot like a Fox Trotter to me.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

wow look at that neck! I really like him, but I'd like to see more bone in his legs. Gorgeous boy.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the kind replies. He is 18, Quarab. And if you think his neck is big now...you should have seen him before I took 250 lbs off of him! His legs sure looked tiny then, like a marshmellow on sticks.

Any other comments on his confo? I think him being camped out (maybe) is the worst thing outside of short neck and thick throatlatch. He could use some more muscle in his gaskins and I'm constantly working on his topline to keep him supple and strong until he's 40 but I'm biased so want others opinions!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

Just for fun, this is the color he turns when he sheds the winter dapples. It's like having two different horses!


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

Sorry Chopsticks, I drooled. LOL! I've always loved that look. 

He is a handsome boy indeed! I know very little about critiquing cause like many people, I'm a sucker for a pretty horse...  Thanks for commenting on Cerra. If she gets much bigger, I'm going to need a spring board to mount her! LOL!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

He's gorgeous; love his color! He's built nicely, nothings blatantly wrong with his conformation. His head looks like it belongs on a different horse though. I'm guessing he's a draft/Arab cross; either way I'd steal him from your pasture LOL


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Just read your comment about his breed and age, wow he looks amazing!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Sinister! Yes, it's sort of funny buying a cob sized bridle and the widest saddle I can find so going to agree with you on the head thing! folks have often told me he looks like a little carriage horse, maybe belgian or perch so it was a good guess. when he came to me his tail was cut very short which added to the effect. i think his QH lines are foundation but don't know much about old QH pedigrees. Maybe I'll post in genetics someday.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Chopsticks said:


> Thanks Sinister! Yes, it's sort of funny buying a cob sized bridle and the widest saddle I can find so going to agree with you on the head thing! folks have often told me he looks like a little carriage horse, maybe belgian or perch so it was a good guess. when he came to me his tail was cut very short which added to the effect. i think his QH lines are foundation but don't know much about old QH pedigrees. Maybe I'll post in genetics someday.


I know what you mean; when I got my first pony she has a big cob head but needs an extra wide saddle. I got some weird looks buying a cob bridle [set on the smallest settings] and an extra wide pony saddle :rofl:


----------

